# What Yeast Comes With Morgans Blue Mtn Lager?



## reformed99 (10/3/09)

Is it any good? The packet is quite mysterious and gives little away.


----------



## Adamt (10/3/09)

Does the packet have any coding or letters on it?


----------



## petesbrew (10/3/09)

I was told it was a lager, but I have my doubts.
Still, it turned out fantastic with the Morgans Extra Pale Extract


----------



## loftboy (10/3/09)

reformed99 said:


> Is it any good? The packet is quite mysterious and gives little away.



IIRC, it's a Mauri 514 strain. I've done this kit a couple of times & the supplied yeast suits it well. I think I fermented it at around 18-20 deg.


----------



## mwd (10/3/09)

The Blue packet says " Morgan's Lager Yeast pure strain brewing yeast"

6gms net.

" Sufficient for 25 litres. Add to brew at temperature of 15C to 30C" !!! :unsure: 

Looks like I have the perfect Tropical Brewing Lager yeast h34r: h34r:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/3/09)

I have serious doubts its lager yeast if its telling you it can be used at 30C.
GB


----------



## mwd (10/3/09)

I am doing my Blue Mtn. with US-05 due to temperatures.

Are not Lager yeasts like winemaking yeasts Bottom fermenting ?

Do you get the big krausen and crusts with bottom fermenting yeasts ?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (10/3/09)

Tropical_Brews said:


> I am doing my Blue Mtn. with US-05 due to temperatures.
> 
> Are not Lager yeasts like winemaking yeasts Bottom fermenting ?
> 
> Do you get the big krausen and crusts with bottom fermenting yeasts ?


Lager yeast are bottom fermenting but you will still get a big krausen may be not like a wheat yeast but still 50mm tall.
GB


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (18/3/10)

Sorry to drag up a year-old thread!

Is the Blue Mountain Yeast typically a slow starter? I have 2 batches fermenting in the fridge at the moment. One is a Morgans QLD Bitter with US05 yeast and the other is the BML with kit yeast. I used the kit yeast as I have read good things about it and the kit. Anyway the fridge is at 20-21 degrees and the US05 Bitter kicked off quickly and has a nice big krausen. The BML has started fermenting as there is condensation and a tiny layer of frothy bubbles has just started to appear.

It was just interesting to see a US05 chewing threw quicker than a kit yeast, both at 20ish degrees. Anyone else find this as a slower starting yeast?


----------



## MisterJingosSmile (18/3/10)

I recently had a similar experience with the BML using kit yeast (I also added 500g DLME, 250g Dex, 250g Corn). Only dif is I fermented at 9C. There was very little action on the western front (like you I got a tiny layer of frothy bubbles), but after about a week the SG had dropped to 1.019 and I could see a cake forming at the bottom of the fermenter so something is definitely happening.

I plan to rack to secondary on the weekend (around the 2 week mark), give it a couple of days rest a at warmer temp and then larger for 4-6 weeks at around 4C.


----------



## Bribie G (18/3/10)

I've used Morgans Lager yeast (Mauribrew lager yeast) in all grain lagers and it works reasonably well, not as clean as W-34/70 etc, but a forgiving yeast that can be fermented up to ale temperatures. That's not unique for a lager yeast, Californian Steam Beer yeasts and some Euro yeasts like S-189 go ok at ale temps.





For kit use, I reckon this yeast would 'lift' any kit compared to using the likes of Coopers ale yeast if you are making a lager type kit. I find that it gives a small krausen but as posted above, it seems to build up an impressive yeast cake during fermentation. 


It's made in Toowoomba. Specs:

View attachment mauribrew_lager.pdf


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (6/4/10)

Another update regarding using this kit and yeast for the first, it's taken so long to ferment out! 2 weeks now! Twice now I've had to "rouse" the wort and get the yeast to kick in again. I wasn't fermenting at really low temps either. Generally 20-22 and has now been put up to 24 to get it to finish. Seemed like a stuck ferment at 1021. I knew it wasn't done without even looking at a gravity reading as it was still too malty sweet. Tasted it this morning and tasting better and I expect it to be near FG within the next day or 2. On the other hand I have a Morgans Bitter with US05 that was pitched at the same time that's already been CC'd, polyclar'ed and ready for kegging. I am thinking it was just an older yeast packet with the BML that caused such a slow ferment?!


----------



## craigo (6/4/10)

i to just did a bml with 250g off dlme 250g corn syrup and about 700g off dextrose its sg was 1046 its been eight days and its down to 1015 but has seemed to have stopped fermenting is the fg about right or should it finish a bit lower?


----------



## MarkMc (6/4/10)

Just bottled a blue mountain lager with kit yeast.

Took 2 days to get going. I thought it was because it dropped it to around 15 degrees. warmed it to 20 after 2nd day of no action and off it went.


----------



## rendo (6/4/10)

Hi BG,

I have used 514 once and I was VERY happy with the results. I have previously only ever used coopers yeasts, but this was something different. Produced a really clean profile etc, however this was at the same time I got to use my fermentation fridge for the first time. So I dont really know what made most of the diff, the temp control at 18deg or the yeast. Probably both.

I'd be keen to give the mauri lager yeast a go as I was so happy with the ale 514 yeast. I am using WLP830 at the moment, I assume that is a better yeast, but anyway....

rant over....no idea what my point was



BribieG said:


> I've used Morgans Lager yeast (Mauribrew lager yeast) in all grain lagers and it works reasonably well, not as clean as W-34/70 etc, but a forgiving yeast that can be fermented up to ale temperatures. That's not unique for a lager yeast, Californian Steam Beer yeasts and some Euro yeasts like S-189 go ok at ale temps.
> 
> 
> It's made in Toowoomba. Specs:
> ...


----------



## pcmfisher (7/4/10)

6 grams for 23 litres is a little light on and probably the reason behind the sluggish fermentation, especially when pitched cold. 
I would be using 2 packets


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (7/4/10)

pcmfisher said:


> 6 grams for 23 litres is a little light on and probably the reason behind the sluggish fermentation, especially when pitched cold.
> I would be using 2 packets



Good point. But why would they pack an amount of yeasties that would result in underpitching? It is half what you would normally get with a kit can.


----------



## Screwtop (7/4/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Good point. But why would they pack an amount of yeasties that would result in underpitching? It is half what you would normally get with a kit can.




http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html

Screwy


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (7/4/10)

Screwtop said:


> http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html
> 
> Screwy



Well either Morgans have fucked up and not worried about telling the brewer 2 are needed or there is something we don't know about this yeast. <_<


----------



## daemon (7/4/10)

Aus_Rider_22 said:


> Well either Morgans have fucked up and not worried about telling the brewer 2 are needed or there is something we don't know about this yeast. <_<


They may assume most will pitch it at ale temps, in which case one packet should be good enough.


----------



## Nick JD (7/4/10)

I've done a "Steam Beer" before with Weihenstephan @18-20C. It was kinda nice. Lager yeasts at ale temperatures don't spit out "bad stuff" per se as much as "stuff that shouldn't be in a lager". There's a difference.


----------



## Bribie G (7/4/10)

The yeast is pretty cheap from LHBS - If I remember right it's about $2.50 a pack, so you can afford to chuck two in for the same cost as a W-34/70. My kits n bits mate up the road makes Blue Mountain all the time with one pack but ferments at about 18 degrees. Of course once you get a batch on the go you can save some yeast cake and use that for a few brews.


----------



## mccuaigm (7/4/10)

I used the 514 yeast for a morgan's kit & it turned out really good. Used one pack & fermented at 18-19 C, was very clear & tasted ok to me. From what I can tell, the 514 is an ale yeast, even though it's supplied with some lager kits.

I am trying the S04 yeast this time to see how it goes.

Cheers
Goldy


----------



## johnyb (8/4/10)

I had a spare pack of Morgans yeast in the fridge. On 1st April I put down a Coopers Lager with 400gm LDME, 400gm BE2, 150gm steeped Carapils at 65deg half hour, 30g Centennial at 30mins, 30g Amarillo at 5 mins in 21 litres. The weather forecast at that time predicted 5 days between 18 and 23 deg so I thought "great, I'll get this brew going asap" as I have a 60litre brew currently taking up my temp controlled fridge space.

The weather then shot up to 29 deg for 2 days! (Thanks weatherman) and I pitched the Morgans yeast at 24 deg where it sat for 2 days, the headed down to 22 degrees. Not ideal, but Im hoping it is still a fair brew.

The krausen was about 2 cm high and the airlock bubbled well for 2 days, then slowed on the 3rd day, and was almost dormant on the 4th day. I swirled the fermenter but this seemed to do little to fire up the airlock. The brew has sat at 22 deg till today when it has started bubbling again at a slow pace (one bubble every 4 to 5 minutes).

So, the Morgans yeast certainly behaves differently in my neck of the woods. I'll probably bottle on Sat or Sun.

Happy brewing,

JB


----------



## Aus_Rider_22 (8/4/10)

Good to hear I am not the only one. You taken any gravity readings?


----------



## johnyb (8/4/10)

In haste I skipped taking an opening gravity reading. My next brew is a Morgans blue mountain lager x 2 in 40 litres for which I plan to use Saflager 23 yeast at 12 degrees, so I will have 2 spare Morgans yeast packets to experiment with when the weather cools a little more here in SE QLD. I will use 2 packets of Morgans yeast next time with the same Coopers lager and bits and compare and contrast events.

Small things (yeast) amuse small minds. Brew well,

JB


----------



## Jamieman (8/4/10)

I have done a heap of Blue Mtn Lagers & it has become one of my "always have on hand" kits.
I have also tried the morgans lager yeast in a Black Rock lager kit with Malto/Dex kilo mix + 500g of LDME.
This was the best tasting/balanced lager i have brewed.


----------



## johnyb (8/4/10)

Jamie, did you brew it in the fridge at low temp?


----------

